# 1941 Schwinn DX on craigslist



## old hotrod (Aug 1, 2015)

Yeah it's mine...trying local sale in So Cal first so if you have any questions, please feel free...Dave


http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/5152127999.html


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 15, 2015)

It is a nice bike in a very hard to find color...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 28, 2015)

Just a bump before I redo the craigslist ads...


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 29, 2015)

That's a beauty.  I like the blue.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 29, 2015)

Glws, love the blue here also, I have a 39 that hasn't made it to the stand yet, but hope it turns out nice. Joe


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 9, 2015)

Hate craigslist idiots so still trying here to find it a good home...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> Hate craigslist idiots so still trying here to find it a good home...




I know the feeling. I wonder how some of these people even survive day-to-day. I try to be as descriptive in my ad as to answer at least the basic questions such as location, price, condition, etc... . Yet I still get calls where the caller will ask these same questions. I've got to the point where I just tell them to read the ad and hang up. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 10, 2015)

Being free is the best and worst thing about Craigslist. Sellers have their patience tested. And buyers, well it's kind of like a trip to Walmart.


----------

